# Cigar Allergies?



## Daver3283 (Jul 8, 2007)

Anyone ever had an allergic reaction to a smoke? I have had a couple of occurances where 12-15 hours after a smoke, I get a very bad reaction. Not sure if it is realted to the cigar itself or something else. But the last two instances occured after smoking Bolivar's?!


----------



## tekeeladude-cl (Mar 13, 2007)

I have severe allergies and asthma, but have never had an allergic reaction to a cigar. Based on the time frame, I would guess it's not a cigar related allergy...but I'm no expert. What symptoms are you having? I wonder if the tobacco was sprayed with something? That could explain a weird reaction.


----------



## Daver3283 (Jul 8, 2007)

It is weird, it always happens when I am asleep. Around 5am. Starts off when the soles of my feet start to burn and then travels up my body. So far I have just taken benadryl and it seems to help. But this is the 5th time I have had it happen in 5 months.


----------



## tekeeladude-cl (Mar 13, 2007)

Since you are taking benadryl and it seems to make it go away, then it very well could be an allergy. Is there any drink/food combination that is consistent among each episode? Are these cigars being stored differently than your other cigars? Does it have anything to do with the environment where you are smoking the cigar? See if you can pinpoint any contributing factors and watch for any reaction. 

If it is an allergy, you should be careful as allergic reactions tend to get worse each time -- Be sure to keep benadryl on hand!


----------



## Sam Leccia (Apr 14, 2007)

smoke 2 Oliva's and call me in the morning.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Keep the liquid benadryl on hand, in a emergency that stuff works a lot fatser than the pills. Good luck and if its one cigar stay away!


----------



## Daver3283 (Jul 8, 2007)

Sam Leccia said:


> smoke 2 Oliva's and call me in the morning.


Best Advice so far!

I saw my doctor, he said "Play Detective and see if you can figure it out" Gee thanks doc!


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

Not much the doctor can do without doing extensive allergy testing. As an ER doctor, I often have to tell the patient "We may never know". My advice is to keep a diary of foods, clothes, cigars, drinks, etc for when you have the symptoms (not all the time, just when you notice the symptoms). If you start the reaction, WRITE down what you can remember about the last 24 hours so that you have something to compare. You really are your own best detective in this case.


----------

